# While we were eating dinner on the patio....



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL "Ummmm you mean this cake isn't for me??" Too cute. Caper is a very apt name for that boy.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry but hehehehe - I know about this one. You'll be putting things in the oven and microwave like me soon when you can't keep an eye on him. Little Booger! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is such a sweet face. I just couldnt be mad at him for it. At least you got a piece before he took his piece.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Caper! Ahhhhhhh, so he's living up to his name! LOL, gotta love a pup who knows what he likes & how to get it, eh?

Cute pic!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that face is full of mischief! Time for the booby traps on the edge of the counter top.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Surely it had to be an imposter and not that cute face.

Hooch


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You will have to watch the little face of mischief!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he's innoncent - I don't see one blueberry on that beautiful snout!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

He looks way too innocent.....framed for sure!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's WHY they make puppies so darned cute. So you can't get angry with them when they eat your favorite dessert!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It is his 5 month birthday, right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Boy A Counter Surfer....... He just wanted you to share...... Looks like he enjoyed your baking tho.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he has the sweetest, most innocent face! No way he is a cake thief, LOL!


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

hahaha yes it was actually. I never thought of that! Poor Caper must have thought I baked that cake for him  lol



Kimm said:


> It is his 5 month birthday, right?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe... he was just trying to get his daily serving of fruit...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Sorry but hehehehe - I know about this one. You'll be putting things in the oven and microwave like me soon when you can't keep an eye on him. Little Booger! :


 
That is a way of life in our house - and he still catches us off guard!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Caper did the caper!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Not that sweet innocent face?? Look at that face!! Guilty?? Cant be. He is just way too cute. You always have to wonder when you are outside and they are too quiet. LOL!!!! Great shot though. He is such a cutie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a sweet, innocent face! Adorable.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The way he sees it, You guys cut your portions and put them on your plates, then you left his plate with the biggest portion (which he felt he certainly deserved) on the counter.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Aww! He was just wanting to have his desert too!


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

What a sweet face! And a sweet tooth too!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Sorry but hehehehe - I know about this one. You'll be putting things in the oven and microwave like me soon when you can't keep an eye on him. Little Booger! :


Ha, we call the microwave the "Dog Safe", too!

What a gorgeous face Caper has!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Sorry but hehehehe - I know about this one. You'll be putting things in the oven and microwave like me soon when you can't keep an eye on him. Little Booger! :


Our lab knows how to open the bread box that we used to use to put stuff in so now we have stuff in the microwave and baby locks on all our cabinets or she will just nudge them open.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Must of been an awfully good cake . .


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

You think you're upset!? Think of how Caper felt when he realized you didn't make the dessert for him! Humans...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Caper, nooo, are you sure it was him?? He looks pretty inocent to me.

Bentley once stole a whole rotissere chicken off the counter and ate the whole thing bones and all in under a minute! We learned our lesson too as I had to inspect his poop for a week, fun, fun.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOLOL!! What a naughty boy!! Love that picture!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

One Thanksgiving, my friend reported that her golden had gently helped himself to a piece of pumpkin pie...right from the tin and didn't spill a drop. She was able to easly cut off the edges of his "piece" and serve the remaining items. 

All her guests were golden lovers, so we weren't squimish at all!

He didn't even move the plate!


----------

